# Best place to look for DVC rental?



## BarCol (Jun 17, 2016)

What are the best sources for looking for a rental on DVC property, or would you just search for Bonnet Creek instead?
TIA


----------



## presley (Jun 17, 2016)

I would rent from someone on Mouseowners.com
This guy is a sponsor there and pretty much all DVC forums: https://www.dvcrequest.com/


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 17, 2016)

I put an ad on mouseowners seeking a DVC resort for a last-minute trip to Disney and ended up renting from a DVC owner In my own state. I got a good price and he made more than he would if he used a broker. I ended up renting directly from him again for a short Animal Kingdom Lodge visit.


----------



## icydog (Jun 17, 2016)

I rent out my points, as do others right here on Tug. It's a simple process to rent points from an owner.  But last minute rentals usually mean Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort since it's the biggest resort by far.  All the other Disney Vacation Club resorts usually sell out before the close in dates.  The exception is,  there MIGHT be cancelations 30 days before check in since members have to cancel by then or lose their points.


----------

